# GTA MOD Club



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2007)

The GTA Moder_Z_​​






This Club is about modding any GTA from things like new cars to complete storyline changes.​




While it will be fun to finding other peoples mods and sharing them with each other.  I think it would be fun if we picked one GTA and started making one giant TPU City with story and all. What do you guys and gals think of that idea?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 3, 2007)

If I knew how to mod, I'd definately be on board (did you make that bat-mobile?). I'd be happy to test any mods for San Andreas - I don't have Vice City or GTA III on PC so I wouldn't be able to do anything with that unless I get hold of a copy 

Sounds cool anyway.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 3, 2007)

I got SA and VC.


I just wonder how we can offload more to the GPU.With San Andreas 1680X1050 at full settings my framerates go down like crack whore for a big rock. I can be playing along fine and bam, 22 or 24 FPS.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't make that BUT I would like to learn how.


http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/info/imgtool

IMG Tool Tutorial  

This Page has been viewed 64287 times since March 2004!
This tutorial can be used when making new skins and textures that will replace the originals.

What you need:

IMG Tool 2.0
TXD Workshop 3.5 or higher
Graphics editor
Fraps (optional)

I will just explain how to export and import the TXDs from the IMGs and the textures from the TXDs. I won't go into detail about how to edit the textures themselves. That's up to you.

How to do it:

Make a new folder to hold your work and in it, create folders for each one of your projects.
Back up your IMG and TXD files so you can restore them if things go wrong.

Open IMG Tool and click FILE>OPEN.
Browse to the file you want to open. Clothes and tattoos are in PLAYER.IMG. Vehicles and buildings are in GTA3.IMG.

Once your file is open in IMG Tool, click EDIT>FIND. Type the name of the file you're looking for. Cars, clothes and tattoos have self-descriptive names, but buildings and other things don't.

Once you find tour TXD, select it and then click COMMAND>EXTRACT. Extract the file into your work folder. Leave IMG Tool open.

Go into your work folder and open the TXD with TXD Workshop. Find the texture(s) you want to edit and click EXPORT>TGA. Some TXDs have more than one texture in them. If you want to extract them all, click EXPORT>EXPORT ALL TEXTURES TO TGA FILES.
Export them into your work folder. Leave TXD Workshop open.

Open your texture(s) in your graphics program and edit them to your liking. Some textures have an alpha channel that you can edit too.

Once you're done editing, go back to TXD Workshop and click IMPORT, then look for the texture you just edited and double click it. Your new texture will show in the preview screen. Click SAVE TXD and close TXD Worshop.

Now, go back to IMG Tool and click COMMAND>REPLACE, then go back to your work folder and click the OPEN button. This way is better than clicking on the file, because you make sure you're replacing the right file.

Close everything and load the game to see your new skin in game. Take some screenshots using your camera, print screen or Fraps.

You can use these instructions to install mods too.

*Submitted Via Fragger*


----------



## Ripper3 (May 11, 2007)

I have no skills at modding, but I can do some rudimentary modelling in Blender3D. With a bit of practice, work, dedication and skill, I could probably get some animation done too.

Apart from that, I can test things under GTA3, VC and SA too (I like GTA too much, heh).

And yeah, SA has some problems to say the least, especially as it seems to really load the system, without actually doing much. It's not an advanced game in temrs of graphics, physics, etc, but it can really give a hit on performance. Thing is, I tend to find it runs smooth enough at 25+fps, which is strange for a game like that.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 11, 2007)

Wouldn't it be smart to get some game which is mod friendly? I haven't looked at the GTA modding community but I doubt there are any official tools. Please correct me if I'm wrong or if it is all really easy.


----------



## DaMulta (May 11, 2007)

There are lots of tools for this. Lots


----------



## spud107 (May 30, 2007)

theres also a mod installer called sami at that site,
http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/
http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/San_Andreas_Mod_Installer_SAMI;55091
 only works with some mods, mostly cars,
iv seem mods for extra effects and there's one that enables 10x redraw distance
http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/10x_Draw_Distance;43242
gonna have to put mods back in game at some point as i think i killed it by replacing nearly every car and the random map mods.


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 30, 2007)

Here are some cars i have added. I have at least 30 cars in right now, plus some tattoos and some skins. I DID NOT make any of these mods. 

I have like 5 gigs worth of mods for the GTA series, so if anybody needs anything let me know.

Nissan 300ZX





Mitsubishi Eclipse





Honda Civic Si





Ducati 996


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

Do you have any new islands blacktruckryder?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have any new islands blacktruckryder?



New Islands? Do any decent ones exist?! I definitely like the sound of those.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

hey, blacktruckryder, is that a second gen or fourth gen eclipse? it's hard to tell with it all black like that!


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 31, 2007)

I don't have any new islands. I will keep an eye out for some though.




Random Murderer said:


> hey, blacktruckryder, is that a second gen or fourth gen eclipse? it's hard to tell with it all black like that!



Its a second gen.

Here is a shot of the rear.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

second gen for the win!


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 31, 2007)

I'm really looking for a first gen Eclipse/Talon/Laser.

So if anybody finds one, please let me know.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

blacktruckryder said:


> I'm really looking for a first gen Eclipse/Talon/Laser.
> 
> So if anybody finds one, please let me know.



mod or car in real life?


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 31, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> mod or car in real life?




Both, but i'll settle for the mod right now.


----------

